# Tank Temperature



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I am not familiar with that equipment, but would like to mention that beeswax melts at 145 to 147*. It is mentioned not to let the wax get over 180* to preserve the quality, especially the scent.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I set mine to boil the water. By the time the water starts to boil the last of the wax is just melting. I have a scrap piece of 2x2, or a bit smaller for my hand and about 10-12" long. I use that to stir things up so that the wax melts quicker.
As well, I took some double bubble foil folded it and sandwhiched some pink insulation in between and duct taped it to the melter. It decreases the time to heat.

I have found for the wax to really become clean, boiling for a short few minutes works best. Somehow it seems to help the separation of the honey and particles. If the water does not boil the wax, no matter how long i leave it to settle, it does not settle clear.

I also change my water completely every few loads. It seems that dirty water can not clean the wax as well as...well...clean water...go figure. It somehow changes the quality of the wax and the smell of the wax.

I let my cappings, once they have boiled, settle for atleast 2 hours at about 150 degrees. With the melter wrapped in insulation it holds the heat way better. Settling without the water boiling is the key to having nice clean wax.

I have used this machine for two years now, done about 1500 pounds of wax and like it. Looking to get a second machine because it takes so long to get all the wax done.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I follow almost the same process although I don't process near as much wax. I usually let the wax boil for about 20-30 minutes. Less time may be as effective - more experimenting is needed. I also agree the slower it cools, the better the dirt settles out. For pouring, I set the Presto-Pot (electric deep fryer with a valve) at 250. That will boil off any water that may be trapped in the wax and it flows freely through the filter. Then I let it sit till it gets to about 160 or so before pouring. I have not seen any adverse effects on color or scent.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Bring water to a boil before adding cappings.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

THANKS....good idea!


----------

